# Nock Out Cast!



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey I know Zelinda in person! hell of a shot and she could kick your arse any day of the week! lol


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

In a fight, yes....no disputing that haha. She's a heck of a shot, especially for the setup she's got. Working to fix a few things with her and I think she could be at the top of her class.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

getting her setup correctly for her spec and equip choices helped


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry I did word that wrong, lol I did mean in a fight, but yeah I have only seen her shoot a hand ful of times, her boyfriend is a GREAT shot too, shoots all over the country for the shop around here


----------



## TPZK5 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah! Go Wisconsin! Thanks for giving Tony and I (Zelenda) a shout out too! And don't worry, I only physically kick butt on those whom are deserving! And of course N7709k and Mathewsju are way too cool for any whooping ;-) Can't WAIT for this show to get going....I think, if promoted right, will really show some very neat aspects to archery that different competitive shooters are not used to....and can even be enjoyed from the bowhunters and leisure archers....and even intrigue those who have never shot before...It won't be your average "shoot" as it really does go after showcasing differing talents in unique environments, not just focusing in on those who "only shoot" spots, or "only 3D"....You will just have to wait and watch to understand and enjoy!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

London ASA is gonna be a good time


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Man, I wish I got NBC Sports. I needa finishing watching the rest of the premiere tonight. Wish I could see you guys on the show!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

What day you getting to london?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

